# Town Plowing- rates



## tumbledry (Oct 27, 2006)

Does anyone know what towns pay the most for town plowing. I know Natick, Mass pays 58 an hour, minimum of four hours and 1 hour hookup.(for pickup trucks) I could call all the surrounding towns DPW, put ill try here first.


----------



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

Not sure about towns i am checking into that myself around Shelton CT here, but I think the state of ct pays $100 or so an hour min 4 hours, But you can only use a 33k truck with a min 11 or 12 ft plow Nothing smaller. They also pay more to trucks with sanders (yes you can not have a sander a still plow for the state ) also if you have a computerised speader set up you get more money to. Hope this helps.


----------



## T.W. Barrett (Dec 11, 2005)

Hanover Mass pays $ 62 hr.and up. Mass State Hwy pays $55 and up. I believe Quincy pays even more.


----------



## MFD18 (Jul 21, 2006)

city of Medford says its rates are $63/hr for my F-550...they sent me a letter, i thought this was a bit low for an F-550 w/ 9 Ft plow...anyone know if this rate sounds right?


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

I am $55/hr+travel here with an 8' doing the Arena lot.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

GO ON www.mhd.state.ma.us/

] THE STATE IS PAYIN HIGH 70'S FOR A 550. ALL THE RATES ARE LISTED THEERE


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*See if this works*

This was the 06 rate sheet for Mass highway.I havent been able to open the 07 sheet .XLS spreedsheet.....


----------

